# The Bruno Caboclo Thread



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

We'll use this thread to track Bruno's progress throughout the season.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I wonder if the Raptors will send Caboclo and Bebe to the d-league. I don't know if being this inactive is good for the both of them.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey DLeague started just this last week right? I bet he gets sent there right away. No use keeping him "learning" any more right now.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bruno sent to the D-League - Fort Wayne Mad Ants



> The Toronto Raptors announced Thursday they have assigned forward Bruno Caboclo (cuh-BO-clo) to the Fort Wayne Mad Ants of the NBA Development League. Caboclo will continue to be included on the Raptors’ roster and will remain on the team’s inactive list. He is expected to be in uniform for the Mad Ants on Saturday when they face the Iowa Energy in Des Moines, Iowa (8 p.m. ET).
> 
> Caboclo made his NBA debut November 21 versus Milwaukee and scored a season-high eight points in 12 minutes of action. He shot two-for-three from beyond the arc with a rebound and a block against the Bucks. He has played a total of 15 minutes in three games with the Raptors this season, recording eight points and two rebounds.
> 
> A native of Osasco, Brazil, Caboclo was selected 20th overall by Toronto in the 2014 NBA Draft. He appeared in 16 Brazil League games for Pinheiros/Sky last season, averaging 4.9 points and 3.1 rebounds. Caboclo was the MVP of the 2013 Basketball Without Borders South America camp in Buenos Aires.


This is a smart move, the kid needs minutes on the court in a competitive environment. 

@seifer0406 will you be tracking his progress or should I?


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Im very curious to see what kind of minutes he gets


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I was going to post about this but you beat me to it. 

I'm excited for this move.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

@seifer0406 @RollWithEm @ozzzymandius @AllRim

It might be interesting for you guys to know that YouTube actually streams all D-League games live and for free, the perfect way to track Bruno. 

He has a game tipping off in just under 10 hours.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey thanks PP!! I'd love to catch a few games and see how he develops for sure.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> Hey thanks PP!! I'd love to catch a few games and see how he develops for sure.


We're just tipping off now.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I know he hasn't played in a few months but Bruno looks absolutely lost out there. Don't know how good his English is at this point. It seems like communication is going to be an issue.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I know he hasn't played in a few months but Bruno looks absolutely lost out there. Don't know how good his English is at this point. It seems like communication is going to be an issue.


He's incredibly raw at this stage, so I will be looking at what he does right, rather than what he does wrong. 

His shot wasn't falling last night, but it did look like he possessed good in game form. He made a couple of nice moves to the basket where his length allowed him to finger roll the ball before the defender had even left the ground.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> @seifer0406 @RollWithEm @ozzzymandius @AllRim
> 
> It might be interesting for you guys to know that YouTube actually streams all D-League games live and for free, the perfect way to track Bruno.
> 
> ...


I had no idea they did this. Thanks.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bruno Caboclo Puts His Potential On Display In D-League Debut*


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

That was his best game .... And now he's just been recalled after only three games and a handful of minutes. I really wonder what the point was? Were the last two games too much exposure of his weaknesses and they didn't want others to see that? Or was it just a language thing and he was having issues coping? Very curious ...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The problem with the D-league is that the Raptors don't have their own affiliate. The commentators were saying that the Mad Ants is the only team that has roster spot available and that's why all the NBA teams are sending their young players to the Mad Ants. Instead of having Bruno play a few minutes on the D-league it's better to just keep him around the big league team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ozzzymandius said:


> That was his best game .... And now he's just been recalled after only three games and a handful of minutes. I really wonder what the point was? Were the last two games too much exposure of his weaknesses and they didn't want others to see that? Or was it just a language thing and he was having issues coping? Very curious ...


He was sent down in coordination with our West Coast road trip. The team spends more time travelling on these trips, so it was pointless for Bruno to join them if they weren't going to spend much time on court practising. Now that the trip is over, he joined back up with the team. 



seifer0406 said:


> The problem with the D-league is that the Raptors don't have their own affiliate. The commentators were saying that the Mad Ants is the only team that has roster spot available and that's why all the NBA teams are sending their young players to the Mad Ants. Instead of having Bruno play a few minutes on the D-league it's better to just keep him around the big league team.


I agree that we should be looking for our own affiliate, and you would think with the emergence of Canadian basketball in the last few years that we might be on track to get one.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Ahhh!! Thanks guys. Now the moves make perfect sense!!


----------

